# Replacement pumps



## Fright Boy

**UPDATE** I got this working and there is a link for where you can order a replacement pump further down in the thread.

I have one of those Wal-Mart (Gemmy) Low-Lying Foggers. Model #28376








Last year it stopped working I was hoping to fix it. Earlier this year I tried running vinegar through it and it still will not work. I think it's the pump. Today (yeah I know it's last minute) I took the cover off and plugged it up just to see what's going on. It heats up, but when the Green light comes on and I press the button, nothing happens. Nothing at all; no noise from the pump or anything. I even took the nozzle off and made sure it was clear with a pin.








Where might someone get a replacement pump? I would hate to get rid of it because it's a self contained unit and it works well, or it use to.
Here are the stats








and the pump









Is it possible to use a different pump? I called Gemmy and the automated voice just directed me to the main website.


----------



## Fright Boy

I would really like to get this thing up and running, so if any of you have any help I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## iowachap

*found this*

http://www.made-in-china.com/showro...ilTmJEksaxTQZv/China-Micro-Pump-40DSB-Z-.html

if that dont work this video should help


----------



## iowachap

*video power supply*

not sure why he wanted to do all that complex ac to dc conversion, he could have just bought a 12vdc power supply cut the ends off and connected direct to the car windshield wiper fluid motor.


----------



## Fright Boy

Cool, Thanks. I'll just run to my local *Radio Shack* and.......


----------



## Fright Boy

iowachap said:


> http://www.made-in-china.com/showro...ilTmJEksaxTQZv/China-Micro-Pump-40DSB-Z-.html


I checked out that link and to the left it says "Last Login Date: Sep 28, 2005", so I don't think they would be a good candidate to help me out. 
I did however find this on Aliexpress. 
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Stag...,201527_2_71_15_72_16_73_13_74_14_75,201409_4
It very well could be the answer to most of our troubles. This one says it's an 18W and mine is a 20W, but I am sure it will be just fine. Thinking I might buy one. What do you guys think?


----------



## Kcapazzi

I have the same problem.....Different machine... Same model number on the pump though.... Apparently the made in China link posted from the reply above looks to me to be the best bet... I'm not sure if by the time you pay for the pump and the shipping...coupled with the wait time of an item coming from china, might be worth the extra money for both you and me to just buy new units.... I'm not 100% commited to giving up on this thing yet.....but im preparing myself to just spend $15 more dollars and just getting a new one that may or may not last more than 1 season.....I'll keep you posted if I find a fix though, and will keep an eye out in case you do the same. Good luck to ya


----------



## spideranne

Just tore apart a dead machine. Cleaned out the pump, but still no luck. 
Found this link though. http://parts.adj.com/productdetails.aspx?itemnumber=z-dfii-p&productline=dyno-fog%20ii
Even at $20 I still might just buy new.


----------



## Fright Boy

spideranne said:


> Just tore apart a dead machine. Cleaned out the pump, but still no luck.
> Found this link though. http://parts.adj.com/productdetails.aspx?itemnumber=z-dfii-p&productline=dyno-fog%20ii
> Even at $20 I still might just buy new.


Cool!! Thanks for the share. I may be right on your heels in ordering one of those. I took my pump apart too; didn't see anything wrong, but haven't put it back together to test it. I have a feeling it's the windings in the body of the pump.

Kcapazzi - I don't want to buy a new one because this unit has the fog chiller mounted on it and my timer works with it. I COULD buy a new one, gut it and put all that in this unit, but that all seems a bit far for a brand new machine.


----------



## Batbuddy

I have bought a lot of stuff from Aliexpress and I wouldn't hesitate to buy that one you found on there, but it might take too long to get her for Halloween this year. Usually when they send it via ePacket it makes it in less than 2 weeks but not always... The ADJ one looks like a winner as well with a better price and likely faster shipping (wonder what the shipping cost is on it though)I might get one of those if they are good. let me know if you get one. I have a home made fog machine that has a pump issue(I used a fuel pump).


----------



## Fright Boy

*Ordered Pump*

Ok, so I ordered the pump that was linked to me above. I will keep you all updated on my progress with the new pump when it arrives.


----------



## Richie4540

See if you can find a Nespresso machine, or coffee maker, they use a similar pump, it might be a bit of work to get it out but should do the job.


----------



## Fright Boy

Richie4540 said:


> See if you can find a Nespresso machine, or coffee maker, they use a similar pump, it might be a bit of work to get it out but should do the job.


I didn't even think of that. Really, they do?

Well I own 7 hammers, so getting it out shouldn't be too hard. haha


----------



## Fright Boy

Well, my pump should be here by tomorrow.


----------



## Fright Boy

*The new pump is in!!*

So, I got my pump in today. *Yipeeee!!!!*
It looks very similar to the old one. 









A few differences though.

As you can see the output is turned 90° up from the old one. Also, that side of the pump is metal and not plastic (you will be able so see this in the pics when I install it. It also has extra terminals attached to it, which I will most likely have to cut off. It did not come with mounting screws and the mounting plate was bent, which should be an easy fix. I will up date when I get the pump on and test it out.


----------



## Fright Boy

*It Works! It Works!*

So I got the new pump installed. I had to do some snipping of wires and crimping of new connections, but IT WORKS!!!









A huge Thank You to Spideranne for hooking me up with the link so I could order it.

Here is the link if some of you out there want to order one.
http://parts.adj.com/productdetails.aspx?itemnumber=z-dfii-p&productline=dyno-fog ii


----------



## Saturday8pm

Fright Boy, does that new pump still work? Thinking of picking up a couple.

Thanks.


----------

